# So, what's the deal with women's hair?



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I noticed this first way back in grade school many years ago. When the day for school pictures came around, many of the girls would show up with some goofy hair style, looking nothing like themselves, but ready for the picture to be taken, cementing this goofy look for history. Girls with beautiful hair would suddenly have curls you'd never seen before. Hair piled on their head. I really thought it was nuts.

The trend didn't end there, though. Throughout adulthood I've encountered women who already had great hair, that just have to take the plunge into perm-ville.

The common denominator is that regardless of how it looks, all the other women will say: "oh, I love your hair". The crazy part is that most of them actually mean what they say about these these new styles.

I have to wonder whether there is something underhanded involved. The other women see this gal go from sleek and sexy to poof-town, and now think: "Ah, now I look better".


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok,

What's the deal with men having a patch of hair UNDER their lip? A reverse stache? Did the razor suddenly skip over that part of their chin?

I don't get it...


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Forest said:


> I noticed this first way back in grade school many years ago. When the day for school pictures came around, many of the girls would show up with some goofy hair style, looking nothing like themselves, but ready for the picture to be taken, cementing this goofy look for history. Girls with beautiful hair would suddenly have curls you'd never seen before. Hair piled on their head. I really thought it was nuts.
> 
> The trend didn't end there, though. Throughout adulthood I've encountered women who already had great hair, that just have to take the plunge into perm-ville.
> 
> ...


Yet another mysterious manifestation of the rationalization hamster.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it's as simple as women not having to decide what looks good based off what (some) men think is attractive.

Posts like this suggest a woman's worth is suppose to be tied up exclusively in how she's framed by a man. That just doesn't fly.

So no, I don't think there is some deep conspiracy where women are duping each other with false compliments in an effort to stifle the competition.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG! Talk about over thinking!

Women get bored with the same old same old. So we change it up.

One of my aunts had the same hair style (piled high updo) from the 50's all the way through till the day she died in 2007! My mother and her sisters NEVER let a moment pass without making fun of her for not updating regularly.

However, the best fashion advice I ever got was from my dad. "A man likes to be able to touch a woman's hair, so whatever you do, make it touchable."


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> However, the best fashion advice I ever got was from my dad. "A man likes to be able to touch a woman's hair, so whatever you do, make it touchable."


I like pulling my wife's hair.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It is simple, changing our hairstyle is fun. We do it because we can. There are not that many things except for clothing, make up and hair that we can change whenever we like. Can't change our bodies, height or weight so easily so it is fun to experiment with hair styles.

My youngest daughter loves doing crazy hairstyles on me and on her, she is actually very creative with it. 

No big conspiracy going on.

Hey but what is the go with the smell of hair? Mr H LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the smell of my hair. He will breath the smell in deeply and just sigh. I appreciate that he enjoys such a simple thing but I have tried smelling my own hair but don't get the appeal.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Personally, I have naturally curly hair and I used to perm it straight all the time as a teen because I was self-conscious growing up around people whose hair was straight. When I turned fifteen, I decided I can't be bothered with that anymore. I was born with curls, and I embrace them. Now when I straighten my hair it's just a temporary change to switch things up or add a bit of novelty when my other hairstyles feel more routine.

I don't think other women are lying to each other when they say the hair looks good. It looks good to THEM. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder after all.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Anon's high school yearbook pic


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

FrenchFry at the prom


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lest we forget FaithfulWife


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Dolly in middle school


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Fozzie had an interesting senior pic as well


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Amp's ROTC pic


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Vellocet is so elusive I could only get a pic from the back


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Professor Drerio


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Almostrecovered an hour ago:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> Fozzie had an interesting senior pic as well


My clippers broke before I got to the front.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> lest we forget FaithfulWife


My wife refers to this as the Keyhole style.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OP...no woman gets a perm anymore, I have no idea where you got that one. 

I can say that having naturally curly hair is both a blessing and a curse. If you happen to have the kind of naturally curly hair that turns out perfectly after just an air dry, you're the luckiest gal in the world. If like me, the curls look crappy and uneven and you STILL have to curl it after it has air dried because some of the curls just went straight for no reason, then you'll be cussing every morning while messing with it.

So you take the easier route and straighten your hair, which damages it greatly but it looks better in the short run. You've got to cut it more often though because of the damage.

In previous years, they did not have the lovely hair products they have today. This is the reason all those pics AR put up of women look the way they do....every one of those girls could not have gotten flat, smooth, straight hair even if they wanted to. There were no irons hot enough and no products good enough to take the natural frizz out of hair. It was much easier to just tease and fluff up the frizz and try to make it do something BIG. Nowadays, there is no acceptable BIG style like this and thankfully, they have the products to help frizzy girls out.

Recently I discovered the Brazillian Blowout and my life will never be the same! I've spent every morning of my life wishing my hair would just do what I wanted it to without so much hassle. Well, ta da! There is now a way for this to happen. I will be getting this treatment for the rest of my life. My hair has never looked or felt better, I have no split ends, it takes only minutes to dry (because I don't have to work each section with a flat brush anymore) and I don't have to use an iron at all, but I can if I want to put a bit of wave into it.

Brazilian Blowout | Professional Hair Smoothing Treatment & Keratin Hair Smoothing Treatment

As for the girls on picture day....did it not occur to you, OP, that these girls' mothers did their hair that day? Why would you make a mean statement about those very young girls? What was the point there? Like even at age 8 they were just little ego-b*tches, or what?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Anon's high school yearbook pic


Wow. That's like the worst mall bang I've ever seen. Astonishing.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Rowan said:


> Wow. That's like the worst mall bang I've ever seen. Astonishing.


Hey, I looked cute! It was the 80's man....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> Professor Drerio


OMG AR, this stuff is classic! :rofl:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Revamped said:


> Ok,
> 
> What's the deal with men having a patch of hair UNDER their lip? A reverse stache? Did the razor suddenly skip over that part of their chin?
> 
> I don't get it...


That gets an ugh, too.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> However, the best fashion advice I ever got was from my dad. "A man likes to be able to touch a woman's hair, so whatever you do, make it touchable."


Smooth + shiny = Win

I love playing with a woman's hair, especially when all cuddled up. Tis nice


----------

